# Do you feel sorry for celebritiy's lack of privacy?



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

I though this might be an interesting topic....

The question is do you feel sorry for celebs when they cry about their lack of privacy & the paparazzi? I personally don't, I think that it goes hand in hand with being a celebrity. How can they expect to be treated like the average person, when they aren't the average person? The average person doesn't own several mansions & drive cars that cost more than most people's homes. The average person can't just pick up & go on an exotic vacation any time they feel like it. The average person doesn't have 3 kids & a nanny for each one of them. The average person can't snap their fingers & have a hairstylist, wardrobe person & make-up team at their service each morning. I think it's unfair for a celebrity to accept all the good things of being famous, but none of the bad ones.  

So what do you ladies think?


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 11, 2009)

No I don't feel sorry for them. It's not as if they didn't see the way those who were famous before them were treated by the media beforehand.

They want the adoration, the fame, the perks, the money and all the other positives that come with fame and often use the media to their own advantage so when they start bleating about wanting privacy I just think "Whatever!".


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel sorry for them sometimes. Not when they are acting a fool out and about town. But I do feel they need their privacy just like anyone else does. I think that just because they are a super star they have feeling like a regular joe does. Are we concerned with our local millionaire thats not a celebrity?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes and No.
Yes because it is basically no privacy at all, and no, because they knew they wouldn't get much of it.


----------



## User49 (Mar 11, 2009)

I really don't feel sorry for them, because they get other privileges and I think fame is a choice in a way.


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 11, 2009)

not necessarily sorry but i do think that they deserve privacy. why is it my business what fast food place they eat at or if they have cellulite or if they got skeletons in the closet? just because they are famous does not mean they should forfeit some type of normalcy.
however i do think celebrity's can control (to an extent) how much of their business is in the street.


----------



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I really don't feel sorry for them, because they get other privileges and I think fame is a choice in a way._

 
Exactly, fame is a choice. If you don't want to deal with being in the spotlight, don't become famous.


----------



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I feel sorry for them sometimes. Not when they are acting a fool out and about town. But I do feel they need their privacy just like anyone else does. I think that just because they are a super star they have feeling like a regular joe does. Are we concerned with our local millionaire thats not a celebrity?_

 
I'm not saying they don't have feelings. And if the local millionaire didn't make his money by being a celebrity, then no I doubt many people are interested.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_not necessarily sorry but i do think that they deserve privacy. why is it my business what fast food place they eat at or if they have cellulite or if they got skeletons in the closet? just because they are famous does not mean they should forfeit some type of normalcy.
however i do think celebrity's can control (to an extent) how much of their business is in the street._

 
I agree with you.  A lot of people want fame and when they get it they aren't prepared for the reality of it.  I think it has its perks but there are serious downsides to it as well and most people don't realize it.  You have to be willing to give up some of your privacy but I think the line gets crossed when people are giving out your medical records or trespassing on your property.  I think, like most things, it has gotten out of hand.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 11, 2009)

Like many others, I have mixed feelings about celebrities' lack of privacy.
I can see how it could drive a person crazy to not be able to leave your house without being shouted at, and photographed, photographed, photographed.
But it seems that it really does come with the territory.
When people start *not* noticing, then a celebrity should fret.
I'd think that, since there are lots of compensating factors that go with celebrity, it might be best to expect it, and try to look as good as possible, and conduct one's self as well as possible.
It's publicity, after all.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 11, 2009)

Just because it happens, doesn't mean it's right..

Anyway, celebrities really are normal people who a lot of people know and who are pretty popular, but they're still people and should be treated properly. If someone doesn't want their picture taken when they're just doing their errands, even celebrities should have the right to say no and have the request respected.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 11, 2009)

celebrities are facing a far far greater intrusion of privacy than stars did 10, 15, 20 years ago. Celebrities choose to be famous, they should expect to have their picture snapped while they walk down main street.....but should photogs be climbing fences, shoving cameras in their children's faces, and chasing them in vehicles, endangering everyone on the road. absolutely not. rag mags and entertainment television like access hollywood and E! have put such a price and importance on video and pictures of celebrities (extra money if you can get them to freak out and bust your camera!) that papparazzi have turned from photo journalists to carnivorous stalkers!!! it is their choice to be famous, it is their choice to be in the limelight, but really....things that happen these days are far far out of line!!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 11, 2009)

oh thought I would add: I was sickened when on tv the other day I saw photographers touting what they called "video of singer seal flipping out" want to know why he flipped out? the photographers were shouting at his wife (heidi klum) if she knew how to say "milf" in German. come on, seriously? he was defending his wife and then they make bank by trotting the video of it all over the news. petty and outrageous


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree to some point...when it involves the kids...because the kids did not ask for the fame or fortune...But other than that it is a part of the job IMO. I do think some Papzies take it a bit to far...But then again their next check depends on their next shot.


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

I honestly do feel sorry for them b/c they literally have no privacy at all. And I doubt any of these people had any real idea of the price of fame before they became famous. Just like in any other profession.  I mean really, how many of us have jobs/careers that are exactly like we thought they would be prior to beginning them?  I know I sure as hell don't.

And what about the people who didn't ask to become famous?  You know the ones where someone decides to run a news story in some town and the next thing you know,  you're the headline on all the national news broadcast.  Like octomom for example.   I'm sure all she wanted to do was have her fifty million babies and live on state aid in peace.

But, I feel sorry for these people b/c every aspect of their lives are paraded in front of the public and scrutinized by every tom, dick, and harry w/ a keyboard.  It's the worst ESPECIALLY when something goes wrong in their lives and they need serious help.  Instead of getting that, you get hoards of people snapping your picture as you live out your mental breakdown on a national scale. And it's pretty unlikely that as a celeb, you don't have some "friend" or family member that wants to cash in on their 15 min by giving their statement on your life.  

And while you can control some of the coverage to an extent, w/ the way the public feeds off of the celebrity gossip, that's becoming harder and harder.  I mean paps are going through your garbage, flying over your house in helicopter w/ their long range lenses, stalking your children at school, and doing god knows whatelse to get SOMETHING on you.

Man, I seriously hope I never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever become that famous.  I don't know, to me its less "fame" and more people invading your life.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

Not really. Granted, a celeb like Britney is swarmed by the paps because they're looking for her next flub. But, there are celebs who still manage to fly under the radar. Sure, they can't go to McDonald's or Target like regular people, but let's face it.....going to these places ain't all that. I think the majority of their lack of privacy comes with the territory. It's a Catch-22 for them.....the minute they can do these things without being bothered is literally when they are nobodies.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_celebrities are facing a far far greater intrusion of privacy than stars did 10, 15, 20 years ago. Celebrities choose to be famous, they should expect to have their picture snapped while they walk down main street.....but should photogs be climbing fences, shoving cameras in their children's faces, and chasing them in vehicles, endangering everyone on the road. absolutely not. rag mags and entertainment television like access hollywood and E! have put such a price and importance on video and pictures of celebrities (extra money if you can get them to freak out and bust your camera!) that papparazzi have turned from photo journalists to carnivorous stalkers!!! it is their choice to be famous, it is their choice to be in the limelight, but really....things that happen these days are far far out of line!!_

 





 In the last 10-15 years especially the paparazzi situation has really escalated to an extreme level, in my opinion. It's completely out of control.

It's one thing to to take photos at events (movie premieres, etc - which I think is expected, and should be, it comes with the territory) and quite another to gang up on someone as they are coming out of a Starbuck's, or when they are spending private time with family. Just my opinion.

I just believe everyone is entitled to their private life. Even those who are famous.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 11, 2009)

with MzzRach and Tish, kids should be left out of it they didn't ask for the fame or threats that some celebs get about harming or kidnapping their children and they should be allowed to have some private time.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_ Like octomom for example.   I'm sure all she wanted to do was have her fifty million babies and live on state aid in peace._

 
LOL!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, not really.  Without all the press & paparazzi (good or bad) you would not be a "celebrity."  Everything comes with a price........


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't feel bad that their lives are very public, but I strongly disagree with the crazy tactics of the paparazzi. There needs to be laws on that shit! At least that way, they'd still be able to get the shot, the gossip shows etc would have their pics and 'news' and the celebs would have exposure, without getting straight up HARASSED in the process.


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 12, 2009)

I think it comes with the territory. If you make millions of dollars and live this extravagant lifestyle and get all the perks for not doing very much of anything I think there's a price to pay. Doctors and CEOs make a lot of money but they do it by working hard, being well educated and managing their businesses well not by wearing the latest fashions or being in a flop. I haven't seen any paparazzi outside of my dermatologist's office lately and he drives a Bentley.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Mar 12, 2009)

I personally dont understand how anyone could not feel even a small sympathy for them... yes, its what comes with being famous, but its not done in a respectful way and theres no way to really know exactly how much they invade your lives. They should be able to walk to their car without the fear of paparazzi ambushing them. ESPECIALLY when they have children. There should be a law that restricts the proximity in which paparazzi can come to them but when they have kids, they shouldn't be allowed anywhere near them.


----------



## franimal (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with you, I just feel bad when paparazzis take pics of their kids. Plus, there are those celebrities that know how to lead private lives.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 12, 2009)

It's weird because "celebrity" has almost become a social class all its own. These people may not have been born into wealth and luxury but they now receive it with almost no restriction. Everything exclusive, expensive etc goes to them and their children (if they have them) just based on their name. People of little, or no experience, can forge careers in fields that require years of study for christs sake. In that sense I think invasion of privacy is a small, however unfortunate, price to pay for that priveleged lifestyle. 

However, the way the paparazzi has evolved - from a credible source of journalism, into a pack of sleazy, offensive, desperate slobs is a whole other issue that I feel needs to be regulated by law. And one hopeful outcome of that would be that the less these people are allowed to work the way they do, the less they will be bombarding us with irrelevant "celebrities".


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 12, 2009)

No because its a price they have to pay for fame and i believe they are well aware of it before they got into the business.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't really feel "sorry" for them, no. That is because the celebrities that get their pics snapped more than others or are constantly followed kinda ask for it. I mean how many times do you see a picture of say Robert De Niro or say Meryl Streep in the tabloids? Not often right? But every week there are gazillion pictures of peeps like Britney Spears, Lindsy Lohan or Pitt/Jolie. 
Celebs need the media to promotoe their image, some need it more than others and use or even abuse it. So complanining about their lack of privacy to me is being a hypocrite....have their cakes and eat it too, lol!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

i know a couple of celebrities and i'll tell you this, if you don't want certain information to get out, then it wont. if info does get out, its because you wanted it to.

with that said, no i dont feel sorry for them anymore. i used to. but these people bring a lot of the scrutiny on themselves. the gossip, the tabloids etc. now, just walking down the street with your kids trying to take a brisk walk...that is never cool to me. and i dont see why the public needs to see that. but those who stay in the fishbowl, stay there because they want to. just think about alllll of the celebrities in the world, and how we only hear about a select few. those we dont hear about, know how to keep their shit private. its the ones who thrive off attention, who stay on TMZ and shit.


----------



## User67 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I don't really feel "sorry" for them, no. That is because the celebrities that get their pics snapped more than others or are constantly followed kinda ask for it. I mean how many times do you see a picture of say Robert De Niro or say Meryl Streep in the tabloids? Not often right? But every week there are gazillion pictures of peeps like Britney Spears, Lindsy Lohan or Pitt/Jolie. 
Celebs need the media to promotoe their image, some need it more than others and use or even abuse it. So complanining about their lack of privacy to me is being a hypocrite....have their cakes and eat it too, lol!_

 
I totally agree! I mean I do feel a little sorry when they have their kids with them & sometimes the paparazzi does go a little too far. But, to have them to only expect to have their pictures taken at events & premieres is ridiculous. Yes, they are going to get their pictures taken while shopping, walking down the street & going to their favorite fast food place. That comes with the territory & if they don't like it, then too bad I say. Don't become famous then. You can't have everything your way.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm kinda up in the air on this one but i don't feel sorry for anyone
on one end i think it kinda sucks that with every move they make, the papp are following them. whether it's just trying to grocery shop or simply coming out of a restaurant.
but
as it's been stated, it comes with the territory. i mean, i don't even like a bunch of people in my business so my myspace and facebook stay private just for that simple reason. and i don't mean to say, if they don't want people invading their privacy then don't be famous. i mean, find a way around it. there are big name people that we don't ALWAYS see everywhere. i mean, brad and angie are A-listers who we normally only see in airports or award shows. will smith is beyond huge but you rarely see him. i'm not trying to compare actors but i do think there is a way around the papp ALWAYS following you around
plus a lot of c and d listers tip them off anyway for some press and then bitch about the attention. 
so no, i don't feel sorry for anyone. if you choose to go into that profession then dammit find a way to deal with it. i know it may be hard but it unfortunately comes with the territory


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 12, 2009)

I do, but at the same time, it comes with the territory.

[LOL I didn't realize that someone had already said this exact thing, oh well.]

I also wanted to add that it really does make me mad if I see that a celebrity is just out trying to enjoy life, especially with their families and they are bombarded. I would not like that to be done to my family, I don't even like it when a telemarketer calls during dinner, so I can't imagine what they go through in that sense.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i know a couple of celebrities and i'll tell you this, if you don't want certain information to get out, then it wont. if info does get out, its because you wanted it to._

 
i'm gonna go ahead and be immature - who'd you know resha...who?? lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it depends:  

Some trully love the craft of acting or singing and get stuck with the unfortunate side effect of paparazzi and loony fans.   

Some are trainwreck fame-whores who are just asking for it and then complain about it.  Them, I don't feel sorry for.  

The internet/paparazzi/shock culture we live in makes privacy very difficult for celebs, so it is unfortunate that they don't even have a choice a lot of the time.  I HATE it when I see paparrazi following families or a mother with a child.  

I have a family member who is a tv celeb and he has people come up to him any old place at any old time, follow him in his car, the family has had loony fans show up at their gate, they constantly have to change phone numbers.  It can be a bit creepy and a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for them when the paparazzi are harassing them.  No one deserves that kind of treatment.  To be stalked, and followed, to have people lurking outside your property or worse yet, INVADING your property.  I just don't think that, that is right.  

I think that pictures when you are out on the town, fine, Paparazzi should hang out at Night Clubs, and Hot Spots, and MAYBE out and about in Hollywood, but the downright stalking you from dusk to dawn, is a bit much for me to stomach.  And add sometimes physicall violence {oh they might not touch you but coming at you like they are going to hit you with a car/truck to try and make you drive badly, or... throwing a camera at your face where they might actually hit you... ! ) That kind of harassment is just not okay. 

Being famous doesn't dehumanize them in my view. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I agree that their privacy is more limited than ours but they still deserve at least a little.  And they definately deserve to still feel safe in their own homes.  Just how I feel about it...


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to but now I realize that if they really want privacy it is possible to have it. Sure when they go out in public there's a chance the paparazzi might follow them, but they're in public anyway. Plus, this usually happens in places where they expect to see celebrities... if they live in an ordinary suburb (lots of them live around where I live because it's close to LA but away from the paparazzi) they can have as much privacy as anyone normal person would have. It all depends on the lifestyle they choose. If they go out and get drunk and wear short skirts with no panties of course they will be bombarded by paparazzi!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

As annoying as the lack of privacy may be for celebrities, how many of them do you know that would rather go back to being a "nobody", given the chance? Probably not that many. Not to say that the amount of stalkarazzis is ok, but pretty much celebrities are spoiled rotten and they know they'd rather put up with the lack of privacy in exchange for all the other perks their jobs bring. So yea, I guess it's just something they have to agree to do. Certainly, there are a lot of talented entertainers in Hollywood who most likely have a passion for what they do, but they most likely also craved fame too. And some of them that claim to hate the attention I think deep down enjoy it. (not all of course)

But now there seems to be this new thing where some celebs actually leak out crap about themselves on purpose and make it look like an "accident" or someone "stole" their bag at the airport- how many times have I heard that story, and that there just happened to be a sex tape in their bag.


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Apr 27, 2009)

I normally don't write on here to often but here is my two cents.  If these celebrities are so bothered/upset regarding the paps, then why haven't they all banded together and get some stalking laws into place.  Some of the things the paps do are outrageous like climbing fences and car chases but don't go to the IVY and eat in the front al fresco and get pissed when your pic is taken.  There are some stars that are famous and you don't see much of them in the spotlight like that.  What are they doing so different.

Also for the folks who do feel sorry or somewhat sorry, do you read those gossip mags or watch your Access Hollywood and whatnot.  If so, guess what you are contributing to the nonsense.


----------



## bettuna (May 22, 2009)

not really, when they jumped into this business it was pretty obvious these things would happen...plus look at how much money they earn,,, everything comes with pros and cons~ its a necessary sacrifice


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2009)

For me, it depends....

I never used to feel sorry for anyone...then I saw more coverage of what it's like for some of them (for example, Britney Spears)...And ya, it gave me pause. 

Some celebrities go out *asking* for attention, having their "people" basically tell the Paparazzi where to find them...and then play whiny victim when they get it...that seems ridiculous (see Lindsey Lohan, for one example). Britney Spears used to be one of those people too. But maybe even they didn't expect just HOW massive/huge these paparazzi issues have gotten over the years...And who knows, maybe it's the people they work with that "call the paparazzi" (for tip money). 

It seems to have gotten worse over the years...The idea that someone can't even walk into a store or down a street, go to the park with their kids, go shopping, lead their everyday lives...without being completely surrounded by cameras and reporters...Or to be unable to drive anywhere without photographers chasing you... seems barbaric to me...These people even cause traffic accidents just for the sake of a picture. They are paid hundreds of thousands of dollars, sometimes a million...for a picture. No wonder they are willing to stalk/hound/tresspass. It's just wrong. There should be a law against how "close" they can get to a person and how much space they are allowed to take. Call me nice. lol...It just seems inhuman.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't need to see 100,000 shots of Britney Spears walking into Starbucks. Actually, I don't even need to see ONE.

Paparazzi can get their pictures at public events, public outtings, nights on the town, nightclubs, parties etc. They don't have to move onto a celebrity's lawn/sleep in cars in their neighborhoods, stalk their everyday lives for lameass pictures no one really cares to see anyway.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I think it depends:  

Some trully love the craft of acting or singing and get stuck with the unfortunate side effect of paparazzi and loony fans.   

Some are trainwreck fame-whores who are just asking for it and then complain about it.  Them, I don't feel sorry for._

 
So true


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

For me it depends on the celebrity, if it is a case of instant unwanted stardom then I do feel sorry for them. However if they chose the lifestyle then it is their own problem.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

totally agree with Nyla. there's a price that comes with fame and fortune. you don't get to live a normal, private life but you get so much more than a regular person in their lifetime so no, i don't feel bad for them.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonsireegemini* 

 
_..... but don't go to the IVY and eat in the front al fresco and get pissed when your pic is taken. ...._

 
lol...so true.


----------



## LoveMU (May 26, 2009)

if they wanted so much "privacy" then why do so many of them make reality tv shows that invite the camera crew right into their daily lives?  Some celebrities say they want privacy, but I really think they like the attention.  There are huge stars like Julia Roberts that get much less media attention because they don't broadcast their lives and crave exposure.


----------

